# Knowledge for first test



## trueaspirer (Jun 12, 2006)

I got curious today, and tried to remember what we were tested on for our first test ever (first stripe on white belt, sort of replaces yellow belt).
We had to know high, low, and middle blocks and high and low punches.
We also had to know a few basic kicks like front snap kick and roundhouse. The last things we had to know was a few basic movements that we have called one step sparring, and self defence.
Just curious, what are the requirements for the first test in your school?


----------



## Miles (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember my first very well though it occurred many years ago.  I didn't even have a dobok when I arrived at the test (to get my 9th guep yellow stripe on white belt).  In quick succession, I joined the ITF, bought my dobok, and paid for the test.  Then along with the other white belts, waited around nervously all day for our turn to test as a group.

We had to do Sayu-Chirugi, demonstrate basic stances/blocks/strikes/kicks.  We did 3 steps and I think we had to break a single board with a front kick.

My students are eligible to test after their first 3 months steady training.  They are tested on basic stances/blocks/strikes/kicks.  They are testing for their 8th guep so they need to know Chung Do Kwan Kibon 1-3.  They do 3 steps, basic hoshinsul, promise sparring, and break a board with a kick (usually ax or front kick).  Lastly, they answer questions about their training and personal goals.

Miles


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 12, 2006)

Isn't it funny how it seemed like so much material to know when you tested for your first belt? Funny how your perspective can change. Anyway we had to know 5 one steps, 5 combination kicks, pattern ki-bohn hyung, and do a side kick break.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2006)

For my first test, after 4 months, we had to know Basic stances and postures (7 basic postures, 5 basic stances), basic punches (front punch, reverse punch, back fist, knife hand, etc), kicks (front kick, side kick, round kick, back kick, crescents), three kata, basic falling techniques, one throw, some basic SD techniques (lapel grabs, chokes, etc), live grappling and sparring.

Pretty thorough...and each test was more of the same, with more added!


----------



## rmclain (Jun 12, 2006)

For 10th Gup students testing for 9th Gup (minimum 30 lessons, 3 months training)

Warmup/cooldown exercises (9)
Stances: Horse-riding, climbing (forward), back stance
Basic hand movements (moving in climbing stance): center lunge punch, upper lunge punch, sudo neck strike, down block, rising block, outside center block(back stance)
Kicking: front kick, roundhouse(turning) kick, front-running kick
Skipping: skip center & upper punch, Skip neck & kidney strike (sudo strikes)
Forms: Kibon Hyung Il Chol, Kibon Hyung Yi Chol, Kibon Hyung Sam Chol
Practical 1-step: 1-3
Tightening ways: 1-2
Falling: Seated practice & standing (back & side)
Self-defense: side throw(Hapkido), rear bear hug (arms pinned & free), rear choke hold, full nelson, front choke, front bear hug (arms pinned & free), lapel grab, wrist grabs.
1-page written examination on basic terminology/ettiquete.


R. McLain


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember being so nervous for my yellow belt test, and looking back, I really didn't need to know too much of anything.  We were lined up along with students of various other ranks, to perform basics.  Hand strikes, kicks, and blocks.  For yellow belt, I only needed to know roughly six hand strikes, five types of kicks, and our 8 point blocking system.  Since there were higher ranks testing at the same time, we had to keep moving even if we didn't know the names of the more advanced strikes.  Combinations were next.  I only needed to perform 2 of those.  There were no forms needed for yellow, but I did two anyway.  Then I think I had to show five or six defense techniques.  After that we sparred for fifteen minutes or so.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> I got curious today, and tried to remember what we were tested on for our first test ever (first stripe on white belt, sort of replaces yellow belt).
> We had to know high, low, and middle blocks and high and low punches.
> We also had to know a few basic kicks like front snap kick and roundhouse. The last things we had to know was a few basic movements that we have called one step sparring, and self defence.
> Just curious, what are the requirements for the first test in your school?


Mine was very similar to yours, but we had to also do a form. Kichun Il bon


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 12, 2006)

In Tracy's kenpo, for Orange Belt we had the basic stances, kicks, hand strikes, blocks, and 30 self defense techniques and on or two short katas.  

Since then, Tracys has inserted a Yellow Belt before orange, but it only has 10 self defense techniques instead of 30.

edit: oops, didn't realize this was Korean section.  sorry.


----------

